# How to change IP to specific state and City



## appleIIe (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to change ip address to certain region and more specifically a city. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IP range is not done by city or state but by country.

Major IP Addresses Blocks By Country

You would accomplish nothing by changing your ip address except cut yourself from internet access.


----------



## appleIIe (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. But I was told that I would need to alter my socks?(or something like that) to a certain region(ie state) and city. My knowledge is pretty limited in terms of internet connectivity.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You mean winsock which is short for windows sockets.
What is Winsock? - A Word Definition From the Webopedia Computer Dictionary

Sorry but you were misinformed as evidenced by ip by country not by state or city.


----------

